# [Solved] nvidia module fail to load randomly at boot

## 389292

I installed nvidia following the wiki, by fail I mean at boot it shows the error, but it seem to work fine after boot anyway.

Sometimes ~50% it loads fine, how to debug this?.

I have this /etc/modules-load.d/video.conf

```
nvidia
```

ls /lib/modules/4.19.44-gentoo/video/

```
nvidia-drm.ko  nvidia.ko  nvidia-modeset.ko
```

uname -a

```
Linux desktop 4.19.44-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Jun 14 23:58:54 MSK 2019 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5660 @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

cat dmesg | grep nvidia

```
[    8.217100] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

[    8.217109] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    8.217109] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    8.234373] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 248

[    8.234688] nvidia 0000:03:00.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    8.477758] caller _nv030070rm+0x58/0x90 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs

[    8.687673] caller _nv000939rm+0x1bf/0x1f0 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs
```

cat kern.log.0 | grep nvidia

```

.......

Jun 21 22:55:54 desktop kernel: [   10.442465] [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000300] Loading driver

Jun 21 22:55:54 desktop kernel: [   10.442467] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20160202 for 0000:03:00.0 on minor 0

Jun 21 22:57:44 desktop kernel: [  121.599103] caller _nv000939rm+0x1bf/0x1f0 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs

Jun 21 23:28:45 desktop kernel: [    8.209094] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

Jun 21 23:28:45 desktop kernel: [    8.209095] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

Jun 21 23:28:45 desktop kernel: [    8.209103] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Jun 21 23:28:45 desktop kernel: [    8.209103] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Jun 21 23:28:45 desktop kernel: [    8.226266] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 248

Jun 21 23:28:45 desktop kernel: [    8.226494] nvidia 0000:03:00.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 16

Jun 21 23:28:45 desktop kernel: [    8.226501] nvidia 0000:03:00.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

Jun 21 23:28:45 desktop kernel: [    9.360632] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  430.26  Tue Jun  4 17:45:09 CDT 2019

Jun 21 23:28:45 desktop kernel: [    9.362615] [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000300] Loading driver

Jun 21 23:28:45 desktop kernel: [    9.362617] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20160202 for 0000:03:00.0 on minor 0

Jun 22 12:40:54 desktop kernel: [    8.175087] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

Jun 22 12:40:54 desktop kernel: [    8.175088] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

Jun 22 12:40:54 desktop kernel: [    8.175095] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Jun 22 12:40:54 desktop kernel: [    8.175096] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Jun 22 12:40:54 desktop kernel: [    8.192599] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 248

Jun 22 12:40:54 desktop kernel: [    8.192902] nvidia 0000:03:00.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

Jun 22 12:40:54 desktop kernel: [    8.438865] caller _nv030070rm+0x58/0x90 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs

Jun 22 12:40:54 desktop kernel: [    8.649569] caller _nv000939rm+0x1bf/0x1f0 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs

Jun 22 12:40:54 desktop kernel: [    9.339934] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  430.26  Tue Jun  4 17:45:09 CDT 2019

Jun 22 12:40:54 desktop kernel: [    9.341772] [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000300] Loading driver

Jun 22 12:40:54 desktop kernel: [    9.341774] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20160202 for 0000:03:00.0 on minor 0

Jun 22 12:41:27 desktop kernel: [   43.155821] caller _nv000939rm+0x1bf/0x1f0 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs

Jun 22 12:51:47 desktop kernel: [    8.157691] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

Jun 22 12:51:47 desktop kernel: [    8.157692] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

Jun 22 12:51:47 desktop kernel: [    8.157699] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Jun 22 12:51:47 desktop kernel: [    8.157700] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Jun 22 12:51:47 desktop kernel: [    8.174983] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 248

Jun 22 12:51:47 desktop kernel: [    8.175286] nvidia 0000:03:00.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

Jun 22 12:51:47 desktop kernel: [    8.420385] caller _nv030070rm+0x58/0x90 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs

Jun 22 12:51:47 desktop kernel: [    8.630778] caller _nv000939rm+0x1bf/0x1f0 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs

Jun 22 12:51:47 desktop kernel: [    9.340389] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  430.26  Tue Jun  4 17:45:09 CDT 2019

Jun 22 12:51:47 desktop kernel: [    9.343210] [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000300] Loading driver

Jun 22 12:51:47 desktop kernel: [    9.343211] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20160202 for 0000:03:00.0 on minor 0

Jun 22 12:52:04 desktop kernel: [   27.393852] caller _nv000939rm+0x1bf/0x1f0 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs

Jun 22 12:57:04 desktop kernel: [    8.217100] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

Jun 22 12:57:04 desktop kernel: [    8.217109] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Jun 22 12:57:04 desktop kernel: [    8.217109] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Jun 22 12:57:04 desktop kernel: [    8.234373] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 248

Jun 22 12:57:04 desktop kernel: [    8.234688] nvidia 0000:03:00.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

Jun 22 12:57:04 desktop kernel: [    8.477758] caller _nv030070rm+0x58/0x90 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs

Jun 22 12:57:04 desktop kernel: [    8.687673] caller _nv000939rm+0x1bf/0x1f0 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs

Jun 22 12:57:04 desktop kernel: [    9.377977] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  430.26  Tue Jun  4 17:45:09 CDT 2019

Jun 22 12:57:04 desktop kernel: [    9.379938] [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000300] Loading driver

Jun 22 12:57:04 desktop kernel: [    9.379939] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20160202 for 0000:03:00.0 on minor 0

Jun 22 12:57:46 desktop kernel: [   53.117026] caller _nv000939rm+0x1bf/0x1f0 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs
```

Last edited by 389292 on Wed Jul 10, 2019 10:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

etnull,

There are no errors shown in your post.  Just informational messages and warnings.

----------

## 389292

I think my kernel loads the driver even before openrc kicks in. I completely removed /etc/modules-load.d/nvidia.conf and it changed nothing (except I no longer see fails in openrc boot stage)

lsmod is still

```
Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia_drm             45056  2

nvidia_modeset       1073152  3 nvidia_drm

nvidia              18354176  83 nvidia_modeset
```

cat /var/log/dmesg | grep nvidia

```
[    8.699890] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    8.712072] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 247

[    8.712768] nvidia 0000:03:00.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    8.960125] caller _nv030070rm+0x58/0x90 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs

[    9.170094] caller _nv000939rm+0x1bf/0x1f0 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs
```

----------

